# hows yourseason been



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

It worked


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

man, seeing all these pics makes me even more anxious to get out in the woods next year. Cant wait!


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

hoytarcherygal said:


> man, seeing all these pics makes me even more anxious to get out in the woods next year. Cant wait!


 then buy some camouflage and get out there


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Great. Shot one of my target bucks with my muzzleloader on video. Shot a doe with my bow on video. Been shooting a bunch of ducks.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

theres just one problem i have to wait til april to take hunters safety and i dont have a bow i can hunt with right now lol


s4 shooter said:


> then buy some camouflage and get out there


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I'll add some pics too I guess. 

Got 5 or 6 trail camera pics of this guy.

















Doe









A couple duck hunts


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

I saw the biggest buck I have ever seen, but the only one all season worth shooting and he never came close


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

hoytarcherygal said:


> theres just one problem i have to wait til april to take hunters safety and i dont have a bow i can hunt with right now lol


use a gun and just don't shoot anything on two legs


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

season was good for me. Shot my biggest ****** and my first deer with my bow. Spent pretty much all of november trying to get close to 2 big mulies. Got 12 yards from the bigger guy but he only showed his head and half of his neck.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

s4 shooter said:


> use a gun and just don't shoot anything on two legs


hahah nah ill wait til i get a pair of training wheels aka a compound hahaha


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice!!!! i cant wait til i get out there


hunter14 said:


> season was good for me. Shot my biggest ****** and my first deer with my bow. Spent pretty much all of november trying to get close to 2 big mulies. Got 12 yards from the bigger guy but he only showed his head and half of his neck.


----------



## mathewslx9 (Mar 17, 2009)

*my season*


----------



## mathewslx9 (Mar 17, 2009)

the big 6 in the upper left was yesterday morning 1/1/11


----------



## mathewslx9 (Mar 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGgrAG5tCIs


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

check the conetst thread, I have 3 of them posted on there, but one of the 4 I actually shot I didn't take a picture of it, I forgot to, but my season isn;t over yet, down here (I'm west of Orlando by about 30 minutes and I'm about 30 minutes away from disney (yay!, NOT!) and the rut right where I hunt is just kicking in, the last buck I shot (just a 3 pointer) I called him in but about an hour and a half north of where we hunt and where we used to hunt the rut is in the first 3 weeks of September. So ya my season ain't over quite yet.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

first deer, taken with a bow


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

here are my 2 this year not the biggest doe but 2nd biggest buck in our trophy room


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> View attachment 970959
> View attachment 970960
> here are my 2 this year not the biggest doe but 2nd biggest buck in our trophy room


thats a beauty of a buck dude, gun or bow?


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> thats a beauty of a buck dude, gun or bow?


gun


----------



## Jonny Boy (Mar 7, 2010)

Got this bad boy, along with lots of ducks, geese, small game, and my first bobcat!


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

my deer this year. no i did not hit where i aimed. she was running and i lead her 2 ft. my 1 and 1/4 oz slug is slow. she died in 30 seconds


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

huntingfishing said:


> View attachment 971129
> View attachment 971131
> my deer this year. no i did not hit where i aimed. she was running and i lead her 2 ft. my 1 and 1/4 oz slug is slow. she died in 30 seconds


meant 2 yards


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

huntingfishing said:


> View attachment 971129
> View attachment 971131
> my deer this year. no i did not hit where i aimed. she was running and i lead her 2 ft. my 1 and 1/4 oz slug is slow. she died in 30 seconds



Maybe that's a sign not to take running shots . Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

huntingfishing said:


> meant 2 yards


You lead her 6 feet? Lol


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

Rory/MO said:


> Maybe that's a sign not to take running shots . Congrats to everyone!


hey rory on a deer drive its kinda hard to get one to stop. also ive killed at least 12 deer running. i bet u couldnt even hit one running, he dropped his in one shot and died within 1 min i was there. if u look at mine both of mine were running.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i personally think that deer drives are cheap, i dont mind lightly pushing deer, but if they are runnin' scared i dont think its a good way to kill em. just my 2 cents.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i tried to hit mine running this year, but i missed, then she stopped when she heard my shot, bad mistake... and i dropped her


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

huntingfishing said:


> View attachment 971129
> View attachment 971131
> my deer this year. no i did not hit where i aimed. she was running and i lead her 2 ft. my 1 and 1/4 oz slug is slow. she died in 30 seconds


those arent the same deer? the first one has an antler haha


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> i personally think that deer drives are cheap, i dont mind lightly pushing deer, but if they are runnin' scared i dont think its a good way to kill em. just my 2 cents.


i can see where you get it from but if you have little patience(like me) they are alot of fun exspecially if you have as little hunting property as us and deer get pressured alot.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> i personally think that deer drives are cheap, i dont mind lightly pushing deer, but if they are runnin' scared i dont think its a good way to kill em. just my 2 cents.


if it is legal, it is not cheap. how is it not a good way to kill em? ohiobuckboy and i have killed 3 deer on deer drives this year.And how do you lightly push deer? deer drives are very fun and we have had good results with them. We use slugs so we cant shoot a deer past 100 yards really. I do not think that they are cheap and also i think they are a great way to harvest one. sure its not the same as having a deer come to you on its own, but drives are very fun


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> hey rory on a deer drive its kinda hard to get one to stop. also ive killed at least 12 deer running. i bet u couldnt even hit one running, he dropped his in one shot and died within 1 min i was there. if u look at mine both of mine were running.


I'd rather not hit one running than make a bad shot like he did. 12 deer? Nice I'd love to hear how many you haven't found/missed on top of that 12.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

Rory/MO said:


> I'd rather not hit one running than make a bad shot like he did. 12 deer? Nice I'd love to hear how many you haven't found/missed on top of that 12.


made a bad shot? that deer died within a minute. sure its not the perfect shot, but it deffintily was not bad.Do you use slugs,i dont think so. i have not wounded a deer running. and have missed several, so what if i miss, the animal does get harmed. go shoot your still deer while we go shoot our running deer.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

Rory/MO said:


> I'd rather not hit one running than make a bad shot like he did. 12 deer? Nice I'd love to hear how many you haven't found/missed on top of that 12.


 by the looks of that video you have of shooting that buck, you got lucky that you found it. how many deer have you not found/missed?


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

huntingfishing said:


> made a bad shot? that deer died within a minute. sure its not the perfect shot, but it deffintily was not bad.Do you use slugs,i dont think so. i have not wounded a deer running. and have missed several, so what if i miss, the animal does get harmed. go shoot your still deer while we go shoot our running deer.


Wasn't bad? I guess if you figure the opposite end of the body from where you should hit not bad then you're right.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

Rory/MO said:


> Nice I'd love to hear how many you haven't found/missed on top of that 12.


0,nada,zip and i couldnt find one when i shot when still hunting. and if you dont believe me ask huntingfishing


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

Rory/MO said:


> Wasn't bad? I guess if you figure the opposite end of the body from where you should hit not bad then you're right.


he dropped both of them on the spot what can be better than that.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i got a doe this year.. idk what happened and i made a bad shot on the first one.. but i followed it up with 3 quick ones and she went maybe 50ft.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

Rory/MO said:


> Wasn't bad? I guess if you figure the opposite end of the body from where you should hit not bad then you're right.


 do you have any exprience with slugs?, they are way slow compared to your high power rifle/ that shot resulted in a deer dead very quickly just like a heart shot would


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Don't need experience with slugs to understand the anatomy of a deer. Femoral artery. That's why that deer died quickly, not because of a slug. Same thing would have happened with a .22 bullet if it makes it to the artery.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

Rory/MO said:


> Don't need experience with slugs to understand the anatomy of a deer. Femoral artery. That's why that deer died quickly, not because of a slug. Same thing would have happened with a .22 bullet if it makes it to the artery.


my slugs travel at 1550 fps. your rifle travels at 1700-3000 fps(since i dont know what caliber) that is why it hit far back. stop arguing with me, because you dont know what your talkin about.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

huntingfishing said:


> my slugs travel at 1550 fps. your rifle travels at 1700-3000 fps(since i dont know what caliber) that is why it hit far back. stop arguing with me, because you dont know what your talkin about.


Ya so the shot shouldn't have been taken or it should have been lead more. YOU don't know what you're talking about, considering I don't shoot a rifle


----------



## jydiamond (Jan 11, 2011)

i kill 2 deer they were bolth does i also helped kill a rabbit.


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Killed 3 does one was piebald


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

jaho said:


> Killed 3 does one was piebald


got any pics of piebald?


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

huntingfishing said:


> got any pics of piebald?


x2 I'm sure a lot of people would love to see it! Congrats on a once in a lifetime deer!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Rory/MO said:


> Ya so the shot shouldn't have been taken or it should have been lead more. YOU don't know what you're talking about, considering I don't shoot a rifle


He hit that artiery. if you hit that artiery they die within a minute. First deer i killed with a bow i shot it in the butt it ran 25 yards and fell over DEAD.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

arhoythunter said:


> He hit that artiery. if you hit that artiery they die within a minute. First deer i killed with a bow i shot it in the butt it ran 25 yards and fell over DEAD.


Check out post #40


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> He hit that artiery. if you hit that artiery they die within a minute. First deer i killed with a bow i shot it in the butt it ran 25 yards and fell over DEAD.


 thats what i like to hear


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Here it is, sorry the pictures are so blurry they were taken with my phone. This deer isnt as cool looking as some of the piebalds that have been shot but the game warden said it was definetally piebald.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

jaho said:


> Here it is, sorry the pictures are so blurry they were taken with my phone. This deer isnt as cool looking as some of the piebalds that have been shot but the game warden said it was definetally piebald.


thats cool lookin, how did the fur get so messed up on the back and stuff? 

anyways, nice deer, good job


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Well i guess it just got all messed up when it was in the back of the truck but it had a really thick coat of fur on it so it was easy to get it messed up. I guess i should have brushed its fur before i took the picture haha.


outdoorsman3 said:


> thats cool lookin, how did the fur get so messed up on the back and stuff?
> 
> anyways, nice deer, good job


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Cool looking deer! Did you get the hide tanned?


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Sadly no.. The night I shot it my brother was in a rush to get home(going to see his girlfriend or something) and we dropped it off at the butcher and he wanted to go right away so i told the butcher to skin it and give the hide to me later but i guess she didnt here me or something because she never got it to me.


Rory/MO said:


> Cool looking deer! Did you get the hide tanned?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

jaho said:


> Sadly no.. The night I shot it my brother was in a rush to get home(going to see his girlfriend or something) and we dropped it off at the butcher and he wanted to go right away so i told the butcher to skin it and give the hide to me later but i guess she didnt here me or something because she never got it to me.


thats not good haha, too bad, it woulda made a nice rug


----------

